# Kid fishing events?



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

When it comes to fishing, I know less than nothing about it. My dad loves to fish and goes all the time, I just never got into it.

anyways, when I was a little kid they had a little youth fishing thing called Huck Finn Day in Provo every year where they’d plant the shizz out of a little pond with rainbows and kids 12 and under could fish until noon, then it was game on for everyone else after that. They had contests and prizes for biggest fish, smallest fish, etc... I had a blast every time I went. I’ve got a little boy, 4 in June, that I think would absolutely love something like that. Since I’ve been out of the loop on that stuff for a long time, does anyone know of anything like that, that is being done locally? I know salem has a thing for special needs kids they do every year and they plant other community ponds frequently in the summer, but I was wondering if they still did an actual local youth event anymore?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

They offer state wide free fishing days, some for kids only, but really, you don't need to wait for one of them to take your kids fishing. There are fishing ponds located in nearly every community and area around the state that are open year around for fishing, and as you say, they plant them regularly all year around. So just get out there with that youngster and have some fun. You don't even need to buy him/her a license since they can fish off yours.
I remember the old Huck Finn days, but going back even further, when I was a kid...dammn, I guess I was a kid once, don't actually remember for sure... they designated a few little streams around the state as "Kid's Creeks" and they where only open for fishing to kids.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My sons "first" fish was at the february boat show... they set up a "pond" with a few hundred 8-10" rainbows. He was 2 at the time... lol. He was so proud of that fish he carried it around all day in a zip lock showing people.

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know of any events like that. Sometimes they have them at the shows and sometimes they don't.
I took some family who never fished, along with my kids who had fished, to Spring Lake and they all had fun. Pretty cheap too, when you figure in other costs, and they gut/fillet them for you if you want.



https://springlaketrout.net/



..


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

the one you are thinking of takes place at the footprinters park in south west provo. but i do not think that they have done it for the past few years that pond has really just been a puddle lately. but it used to be a big event.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Lee Kay Center used to host the Outdoor Adventure Days which my kids really enjoyed. I am not sure if they still do this (probably not) but hopefully it will be a 'thing' in the future to keep an eye out for.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I know Evanston, WY does something like it - usually the first couple weeks in June.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hit the white bass run out of Utah Lake. Nowhere will have that many fish planted for such easy taking. Only a few months away.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions. I’ll have to try some of them when things warm up in a couple months


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> Hit the white bass run out of Utah Lake. Nowhere will have that many fish planted for such easy taking. Only a few months away.


I’ve sat and watched those guys before at Lincoln beach while loading/unloading duck boats in December. I watched a lady a few weeks ago, go at least 50 for 50 in less than 15 minutes. It’s literally every cast they are catching fish. It’s stupid. I could see kids loving that. But 15° or less temps isn’t something my kid would enjoy yet. I didn’t know they were that hot multiple times a year?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You can catch them easily whenever they are in. But the spawn in late spring is when they are really in. Yes…stupid fast action if you can find where they are. Just look for the little Chinese ladies with coolers full or Catherder. You’ll find the fish.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> You can catch them easily whenever they are in. But the spawn in late spring is when they are really in. Yes…stupid fast action if you can find where they are. Just look for the little Chinese ladies with coolers full or Catherder. You’ll find the fish.



Naw, don't look for me or my truck. If they are in, I can usually catch the small quantity I harvest for a batch of tacos in a short time and thus am not there very long. Look for Nillas vehicle. He often misses the memo about fast action and has to work at catching a batch for a longer period of time. 

But yeah, its a good time to take kids and the weather is usually cooperative.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What catherder says is true. But even if we throw 20 in the bucket for fish tacos, we’ll stick around until we catch 50, or 75, or 100.

Or 3. Sometimes…

And it’s not a flat brim!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I know Evanston, WY does something like it - usually the first couple weeks in June.


Thanks for the plug.

The Evanston Kids Fishing Day will be Saturday June 18th. Free food, free fishing tackle and bait, we'll even clean your fish and I'll cook them for you. Come on down, we get a lot of kids from Utah.









9.25lb Rainbow - Kids' Fishing Day


The annual Evanston Kids' Fishing Day was held today at the Evanston Ice Ponds. 363 youngsters registered. Great weather and great fishing was had by all. A large majority of the participants caught fish. All the kids received either a fishing rod and reel, or a tackle box with fishing...




www.utahwildlife.net


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The community ponds are great all the time as long as there isn't too much ice, Salem Pond specifically is kid friendly with the railings and benches. I drop by Highland Glen or Manila on the way home around twice a month to catch and release some little rainbows, that little spot in Vivian park is fun too. You can choose your days based on the stocking schedule, typically stocking day is pretty crowded but a couple days after is still good, here's stocking report:






Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources serves the people of Utah by managing and protecting the state's wildlife.




dwrapps.utah.gov





Most the time I catch the little planter bows constantly with no trouble due to using things your typical pond fishermen aren't...cast and retrieve tiny spoons, slip bobber rigs like a crappie rig, things that have movement and look interesting instead of just being a worm under a bobber or powerbait and a sinker. Not that those don't work also and may be more the speed of a 4 year old. Try a white curly tail grub for the little wipers in some ponds. White is also a very strong color for those white bass in Utah Lake.


----------



## TomU (Sep 11, 2021)

When I was a volunteer host at Wasatch Mtn SP they had a free fishing "camp" for kids that had never fished. We supplied all the equipment and bait (and coaching, untangling and unhooking when needed  The kids usually caught a bunch of trout .

You might want to give them a call and see if they are still doing it.

Tom


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The UWN use to be one of the hosts for the Annual Doug Miller Ice Fishing party. The Utah Boys n Girls club brought out bus load(s) of kids, most of which had never been on the ice before. They all got free ice fishing rods, some tackle and bait (courtesy of the Upper Bear River Trout Unlimited chapter) Adam Eckle and his bunch were always there, the DNR and a lot of local venders. It was a lot of fun and good for the youngsters.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in the day the UWN had ice fishing parties...Pineview, Rockport, Echo, in addition to being involved in the Doug Miller Tribute fishing events.

Those were the days.


----------

